# Pizzazz



## Donde (Dec 21, 2020)

Another fancy moth.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 22, 2020)

Boy,  you do get them. Another fascinating looking bug.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Dec 26, 2020)

Nature comes up with the prettiest patterns and choice of colors, nice.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice!

You are the real, "Moth Man".


----------



## davholla (Jan 3, 2021)

Wonderful things like that make me wish I lived in the tropics


----------

